# Sound issues with Virtualbox Guests



## microshaft (Nov 30, 2018)

I have sound working fine on 11.2-RELEASE-p4 with kde5 using the Phonon VLC backend as well as on the cli as expected.  The only thing even moderately out of the ordinary is that I have selected a USB DAC for output. (hw.snd.default_unit=3).  However, whenever vritualbox (virtualbox-ose-5.2.22_1 from pkg) tries to open /dev/dsp it does not work and logs the following.

00:00:54.299025 OSS: Failed to open /dev/dsp: Operation not supported (45)

I haven't had any luck searching for this issue and hope someone here may have an idea.

Cheers!


----------



## twllnbrck (Nov 30, 2018)

Have you checked your host audio driver in the VBox manager?


----------



## microshaft (Nov 30, 2018)

OSS is selected is selected by default, I recompiled the port with Pulse enabled and audio works if Pulse is selected but I'd much prefer to be able to use the binary package.


----------



## laufdi (Feb 16, 2019)

Does that mean OSS sound is not usable from virtualbox guests? I don't get sound neither from a windows nor a linux guest. Otherwise sound is working perfectly on the FreeBSD host.


----------

